# LOA question?



## Revexpertnah (Sep 27, 2022)

Can I be fired for performance reasons if I am on LOA for a medical condition? A TL let me know they wanted to fire me and blame it on performance. Should I even bother going back knowing what I know?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 27, 2022)

Revexpertnah said:


> Can I be fired for performance reasons if I am on LOA for a medical condition? A TL let me know they wanted to fire me and blame it on performance. Should I even bother going back knowing what I know?


Have you been coached or ore you on a final? If your 100% sure your going to be fired go back and immediately put in your 2 weeks notice.


----------



## Revexpertnah (Sep 27, 2022)

Never been coached and no final. Etl and hr are just selfish.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 27, 2022)

Revexpertnah said:


> Never been coached and no final. Etl and hr are just selfish.


Did a tl have a chat with you on loa?


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 27, 2022)

Revexpertnah said:


> Can I be fired for performance reasons if I am on LOA for a medical condition? A TL let me know they wanted to fire me and blame it on performance. Should I even bother going back knowing what I know?


If you're on LOA, why is a TL even reaching out to you in any way?  This is not right. If this was done by text, I'd march that phone right into HR and file a complaint.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 28, 2022)

And keep the text for potential future needs.

There is a process to firing you for performance.  Lots of coaching followed by Corrective Action and Final Warning with more coaching in between. 

The only impact LOA has on performance is that it stops the clock on any probationary period.  

Definitely go back.


----------

